# Solder Aluminum? Pictures Added 2-15-07



## TJZ (Feb 11, 2007)

How do you solder Aluminum with a Solder Iron?

I know you can with a torch and special rods and flux.


----------



## highorder (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Solder Aluminum?*

you cannot solder Al perse, but they do make polymer rods to join or patch Al.

there are several products like this:

http://durafix.com/index.html

http://www.aluminumrepair.com/


----------



## 65535 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Solder Aluminum?*

foil thick aluminum can be soldered with special solder and seriously acidic flux, (used for Lithium Polymer batteries) what do you want to do?


----------



## LumenHound (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Solder Aluminum?*

Take a look at a product called Aluminum Solder-It . It's a paste with flux added to the mix and has a melting point of only 395F. 
A small tube can be had for well under ten dollars.


TJZ said:


> How do you solder Aluminum with a Solder Iron?
> 
> I know you can with a torch and special rods and flux.


----------



## Illum (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Solder Aluminum?*

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_31687_31687
not quite sure if this is revelent to the topic, but if I understand it correctly it might work...aluminum on aluminum


----------



## Ctechlite (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Solder Aluminum?*

cheapbatterypacks.com has aluminum solder and flux available for purchase. Look around their website for it. I'd post a link but I know I've posted it before as it has been asked...

Good luck!


----------



## Mirage_Man (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Solder Aluminum?*

Check this out!

http://durafix.com/demo/256.html


----------



## LumenHound (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Solder Aluminum?*

:wow: Excellent video.


----------



## Norm (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Solder Aluminum?*

Have a read of this thread http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12040
Norm


----------



## TJZ (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Solder Aluminum?*

Thank you everyone for helping me out!

I had to machine down my pill on my flashlight and I took
a little bit too much off.
I was thinking if I added a bit of solder to it I could build up
the difference. Wouldn't take much at all.
If I can't fix up this one, I have a new one I will use instead.

The dura fix is IMPRESSIVE!
I have never seen something SO STRONG and easy too use.






Cheapbatterypacks.com aluminum solder and flux or the 
Silver Bearing Solder-It looks like just what I need if I can 
use it with a Solder Iron like 100/140 watts or so.
If not I will have to figure out how to take out the Driver Circuit
from the pill and use the other products.
The Driver Circuit is either pressed or glued([font=&quot]epoxy)[/font] in.






Tom


This borrowed camera is a Sony Cyber-Shot 2MB.
It can't take close up pictures very good, but you get the idea. 

http://imageshack.us/


----------



## TJZ (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Solder Aluminum?*

Edited, Deleted.
Double Post due to "The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again" while trying to post this.


----------



## TJZ (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Solder Aluminum?*



Norm said:


> Have a read of this thread http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12040
> Norm



Hi Norm, No I have not. I just read it now. Good Post.
I missed that one in my CPF Search.

Tom


----------



## TJZ (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Solder Aluminum?*



65535 said:


> foil thick aluminum can be soldered with special solder and seriously acidic flux, (used for Lithium Polymer batteries) what do you want to do?


 
Hi 65535,
I had to machine down my pill on my flashlight and I took
a little bit too much off.
I was thinking if I added a bit of solder to it I could build up
the difference. Wouldn't take much at all.
If I can't fix up this one, I have a new one I will use instead.

Tom

This borrowed camera is a Sony Cyber-Shot 2MB.
It can't take close up pictures very good, but you get the idea. 

http://imageshack.us/


----------



## PEU (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Solder Aluminum?*

Well, I sell maintenance welding alloys for a living, and let me tell you that aluminium can be welded. 

There are low temperature solutions for "joining" alu but is not really a weld, these solutions are mostly aimed at the Air Conditioning industry where you need to repair that little tubes that make the radiators. 

But if you really want to weld, and by weld I mean making two pieces become one, you need at least an oxy-acetylene torch, for home work a propane torch would do the job too.

Aluminium melting point is around 650C (1200F) so you need a heat source of at least this level to properly weld it, and more important a welding alloy capable of doing the job. I know no soldering iron that can go this high.

Im not sure that the brand I sell here (Magna) is sold in the States, but Im sure you can find some other quality brand.

Aluminium is problematic for many reasons, one of them is why it makes a good flashlight material: heat removal, this is a problem during welding because you need to heat not only the area to be welded but its surroundings so the temperature remains at the desired level for the weld to happen. 
Another problem with aluminium is that you don't know when is going from solid to liquid, this happens very fast and a simple repair can turn into a major nightmare if you are not carefull with the applied heat.

Good luck 


Pablo


----------



## TJZ (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Solder Aluminum?*



PEU said:


> Well, I sell maintenance welding alloys for a living, and let me tell you that aluminium can be welded.
> 
> There are low temperature solutions for "joining" alu but is not really a weld, these solutions are mostly aimed at the Air Conditioning industry where you need to repair that little tubes that make the radiators.
> 
> ...



Hi Pablo, I have tried welding aluminum with my oxy-acetylene torch.
It is tricky, very easy to overheat the aluminum and melt it.
It is hard to tell when the aluminum is going from solid to liquid.
A lot of practice is needed.

I can solder, braze, and weld well.
I need to low temperature solder my pill or I will melt it. 
It is only 1mm thick at best.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## 65535 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Solder Aluminum?*

TJZ for that I would recomend using JB weld to fill then sand it flush.


----------



## TJZ (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Solder Aluminum?*



65535 said:


> TJZ for that I would recomend using JB weld to fill then sand it flush.



That's a great idea! I have some here. Can I mix in something to make it
conductive? It has to contact the body to make a ground.
Or how about Conductive Silver Epoxy?


----------



## 65535 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Solder Aluminum?*

I doubt it really needs to be conductive, unless there is a contact in that exact spot. I would just use plain stuff.


----------



## TJZ (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Solder Aluminum?*



65535 said:


> I doubt it really needs to be conductive, unless there is a contact in that exact spot. I would just use plain stuff.



[font=&quot]OK, I'll try it out tomorrow. Thanks for your help.[/font]


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Solder Aluminum?*

I don't know exactly what you need fixed(welded) but I have a Miller TIG welder that may fix your part. PM me and I'll see if its something I can do to help you.


----------



## TJZ (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Solder Aluminum?*



DaFABRICATA said:


> I don't know exactly what you need fixed(welded) but I have a Miller TIG welder that may fix your part. PM me and I'll see if its something I can do to help you.


 
Hi DaFABRICATA, PM sent, thanks.

Tom


----------



## Mirage_Man (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Solder Aluminum? Picture Added 2-15-07*

Couldn't you make a bushing that surrounds the part the right OD and press the pill into it? No soldering or welding necessary. Heck I could do that for you if you give me the dimensions.


----------



## 65535 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Solder Aluminum? Picture Added 2-15-07*

You can make a slide on bushing that has 3 setscrews to clamp it in you can have a slide on bushing welded on, I am reluctant to suggest a press on because the required force to make a solid press on may be higher than the pill can take, it would take some precision cutting, Mirage_Man probably could do it easily, That would be a good idea, if it's too tight a 600 grit sanding should help you make it fit without movement.


----------



## TJZ (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Solder Aluminum? Picture Added 2-15-07*



Mirage_Man said:


> Couldn't you make a bushing that surrounds the part the right OD and press the pill into it? No soldering or welding necessary. Heck I could do that for you if you give me the dimensions.






65535 said:


> You can make a slide on bushing that has 3 setscrews to clamp it in you can have a slide on bushing welded on, I am reluctant to suggest a press on because the required force to make a solid press on may be higher than the pill can take, it would take some precision cutting, Mirage_Man probably could do it easily, That would be a good idea, if it's too tight a 600 grit sanding should help you make it fit without movement.



Now that’s a good idea guys. Simple and effective. Also the
bushing would make a good ground.

Three problems. 
First the pill is either pressed in or glued in.
Second putting on a bushing may crush the circuit board.
Third it would almost have to be almost paper thin or the pill would
have to be turned down to compensate for the bushing thickness.
I only need a tiny bit. Not much more than the thickness of a piece of paper, or two tops.

The pill is only $10 and I have a new one to replace this one already.
Your time would be worth way more than $10 plus shipping two ways.
This pills works OK, it's just a little loose. Thought I could do a quick
fix for it but it is going to be a project not worth it.
A thin layer of Conductive Silver Epoxy then sand it to fit sounds
like the best fix at this point. Plus I don’t have to worry about
damage to the circuit board/led.

Thanks, 
Tom


----------



## 65535 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Solder Aluminum? Picture Added 2-15-07*

In that case, just go with your light and pill to a metal supply store and get some sheet metal of the proper diameter and just see if you can wedge the foil into the gap, like a paper thin bushing.


----------



## TJZ (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Solder Aluminum? Picture Added 2-15-07*



65535 said:


> In that case, just go with your light and pill to a metal supply store and get some sheet metal of the proper diameter and just see if you can wedge the foil into the gap, like a paper thin bushing.



Sounds like the best way to go at this point for the
cheap cost of this pill. If it was way more I would
take up the bushing or welding offer.
I could easily get a thin piece and wedge the 
foil into the gap, like a paper thin bushing.
This would be better than trying Conductive Silver Epoxy
as I will get into a big sanding job.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## I'M DK (Feb 15, 2007)

TJZ,
If what you need is near paper thin, try a tight wrap of aluminum foil.
Wrap so the foil is tightened as the pill is screwed into place.
Experiment with how many wraps around the pill to get the best fit.

I bet it won't take five minutes.

DK


----------



## TJZ (Feb 15, 2007)

I'M DK said:


> TJZ,
> If what you need is near paper thin, try a tight wrap of aluminum foil.
> Wrap so the foil is tightened as the pill is screwed into place.
> Experiment with how many wraps around the pill to get the best fit.
> ...



Thanks I'M DK, That worked. I neatly cut the aluminum foil
and wrapped it around two times. It's tight again.
I was very close when I turned it down I see.
If I ever did this again I would use my digital composite caliper
instead of going little by little as I did, almost got it though, very close.

Tom


----------



## TJZ (Feb 15, 2007)

I would like to thank everybody for there help with my pill. 
All suggestions, referrals, offers to help me by welding or make a bushing for me, etc.

Tom

:thanks:


----------



## I'M DK (Feb 15, 2007)

Glad I could help.:wave:
Now that it works
Sooo.... Whad'ya put it in?
Where's the thread with the how to?:twothumbs
Don't forget the beamshots.

That advise has to be repaid somehow. 

DK


----------



## TJZ (Feb 15, 2007)

I'M DK said:


> Sooo....
> Whad'ya put it in?
> 
> 
> ...


 





Huntlight FT01PJ XR-E Cree P4


----------

